# What to replace a 2nd gen 4runner with?



## Lone_Hunter

I've an old 91 with a rear tire carrier (rare) that is in actually pretty good shape with 147K miles on it. It's been my hunting truck, and I love that it can get into places where side by sides tread but full size trucks don't. What I also love is its short enough to where turning around on a mountain road isn't very hard at all. Also handy to just flop out in the back of, really handy to pick up and go at 3 AM and move to another spot... kinda like a bass boat, only for hunting.

What I hate, is the 3 slow, not exactly the best safety rating, and upkeep is becoming more of an issue. Eventually, was thinking about getting a jeep, but I'm not so sure. Drove a manual transmission jeep before covid hit, and it felt like home to me, but, I know diddly squat about jeeps and I don't want to jump into that in the future without looking at other options.

So what vehicle has similar performance as my 2nd gen 4runner as a hunting truck, can carry 2 additional passengers, and some gear?

Thoughts I had were either a 4X4 truck with extended cab and a short bed. Would still be longer then the 4runner though. Or some 4X4 SUV of some sort or another, but honestly, I don't know enough about SUV's The 4 runner just fell into my lap, i wasn't looking for/at SUV's when I got it.


----------



## Ray

Get the new Bronco! I’m holding out on buying a new truck until Toyota releases their new diesel or the V6 twin turbo. Should be 2022


----------



## Critter

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/how-much-2021-ford-bronco-cost


----------



## Vanilla

That new 2 door Bronco is pretty dang good looking.


----------



## middlefork

The new Bronco is looking pretty good.

Look at a Tacoma hard to beat a crew cab for what you are looking for. They will go about anywhere a 4 runner will.


----------



## brisket

The only vehicle that can replace a 4Runner is a newer 4Runner (or perhaps a Tacoma). Anything else is unacceptable.


----------



## Ray

The broncos look awesome, just not enough room for my family. With 3 kids, a wife and a dog I need a full sized pickup with 2 bench seats. So, Tundra it is!!


----------



## Ray

Or maybe a raptor 🤔.


----------



## Critter




----------



## DallanC

Ford put ALOT of effort into the big reveal launch yesterday... and then Jeep stepped in and stole their thunder, with their newly announced electric rubicon. LOL


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

Chevy


----------



## RandomElk16

Not sure about the 2.3 and 2.7L options.

If it's like every other modern Ford it will break down a lot. 



Speaking of which - if you want to replace your 4runner with a not-toyota I have an '02 F150 I'll sell ya


----------



## RandomElk16

DallanC said:


> Ford put ALOT of effort into the big reveal launch yesterday... and then Jeep stepped in and stole their thunder, with their newly announced electric rubicon. LOL
> 
> -DallanC


Electric AND they came out with a factory V8.


----------



## Ray

There was a time when I loved jeeps but they’ve completely lost their appeal to me. Who in the hell would want an electric Jeep? 🤢


----------



## Critter

The only trouble with electric vehicles is that I would need to pack a generator in the back for when I headed out into the boonies.. 

I like being able to drive around 400 miles, take a short break while I fuel up and then go another 400 without having to wait 8 hours to charge the batteries back up


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> The only trouble with electric vehicles is that I would need to pack a generator in the back for when I headed out into the boonies..
> 
> I like being able to drive around 400 miles, take a short break while I fuel up and then go another 400 without having to wait 8 hours to charge the batteries back up


SUV's are built for the road anymore. Not a surprise to see them going Electric.

All those Cali surfer bro/top down mom's will love it. Smart marketing.


----------



## Critter

Still, when I decided to head to Tucson I don't want to have to make it a 30 hour trip with having to recharge the batteries. Now I can do it from my home in around 14 hours with two stops for fuel in either my truck or my SUV


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Critter said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/how-much-2021-ford-bronco-cost


Yeah, that ain't happening anytime soon at those prices. Their newly introduced, prices are going to be high for some time.



middlefork said:


> Look at a Tacoma hard to beat a crew cab for what you are looking for. They will go about anywhere a 4 runner will.





brisket said:


> The only vehicle that can replace a 4Runner is a newer 4Runner (or perhaps a Tacoma). Anything else is unacceptable.


2 votes on a Tacoma? I'll give it a look. Not sure on newer 4 runners. Trouble with 4 runners from a buyers perspective is they tend to retain their value.



RandomElk16 said:


> If it's like every other modern Ford it will break down a lot.
> Speaking of which - if you want to replace your 4runner with a not-toyota I have an '02 F150 I'll sell ya


Fix Or Repair Daily?
Found On Roadside Dead?

:mrgreen:

I couldn't resist. I've got nothing against fords, I owned a ranger for awhile, took good care of it, never had any problems.



Ray said:


> There was a time when I loved jeeps but they've completely lost their appeal to me.


How so? I've heard they aren't very reliable, but I'm not sure if that's coming from the factory, or people just beat the snot out of them.



RandomElk16 said:


> SUV's are built for the road anymore.


 Other reason why I'm not so sure about a newer model 4runner. They seem more for the road, and less for offroad. Where as the older ones seem built for more off roading. 2nd gen has it's issues, and it's a gutless wonder on the highway, but it's a freaking mountain goat offroad. I guess I probably want my cake and eat it too.

As an aside, the best time to drive up fairview canyon to skyline in that old 4 runner of mine, is 4AM, so i can putt up the mountain in 2nd gear and not have someone crawl up my tailpipe. Otherwise, i'll be stopping halfway up to let the overheating transmission cool down.


----------



## bowgy

I would look at the Jeep Gladiator
https://www.jeep.com/gladiator.html...VTNbACh32bAR3EAAYASAAEgLXuvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## PBH

I thought SUVs were for our wives? My wife drives our 4Runner. But it's a Limited Edition - which means it's all fancy for highway stuff. It's really nice. But SUVs have all turned into minivans with AWD.

Any of the newer vehicles are all going to have silly stuff included these days -- stuff to help those Cali surfer bro/top down mom's not get stuck in a little sand. You know, that off-road terrain selection dial?

I picked up a Nissan Frontier not too long ago for my daughter. This is a 2009 - but Nissan hasn't changed the Frontier for like 1500 years or so. I really like this truck. In fact, it scares me a little having her drive it because I feel like that truck could literally climb a tree. It is really torquey (is that a word?). Ours is a the LE, which has a long bed. It looked really funny until I put a 2" lift on it, and a little bigger tire. Now it looks aggressive.

I know everyone loves Toyota (Tacoma, 4Runner) - but if you want to save a little on purchasing something used, take a look at the Nissan Frontier.


My issue with Jeep (Gladiator or Wrangler) is that the interior is TINY! Talk about being cramped! Those things have terrible interiors...


----------



## Ray

Lone_hunter - it’s the interior issue mentioned above and the fact that all you see driving them anymore are chicks. Plus, I just like full-size pickups


----------



## DallanC

Lone_Hunter said:


> As an aside, the best time to drive up fairview canyon to skyline in that old 4 runner of mine, is 4AM, so i can putt up the mountain in 2nd gear and not have someone crawl up my tailpipe. Otherwise, i'll be stopping halfway up to let the overheating transmission cool down.


Oh I hate pulling a trailer up that canyon. No matter what time day or night, soon as I pass the first pull off I get someone behind me. I lock the truck to 1st gear, 4500rpm and go as fast as it can go ... usually 24 to 31mph. Ugh.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket

Lone_Hunter said:


> 2 votes on a Tacoma? I'll give it a look. Not sure on newer 4 runners. Trouble with 4 runners from a buyers perspective is they tend to retain their value.


If you are looking for the best compact truck, hands down the Tacoma is the answer. Also, from an owners perspective, isn't retaining value a good thing?


Lone_Hunter said:


> Other reason why I'm not so sure about a newer model 4runner. They seem more for the road, and less for offroad. Where as the older ones seem built for more off roading.


The 4Runner is one of the last remaining SUVs still built off a truck chassis. They are awesome off road, even the new models.

I've only regretted selling two vehicles in my life and they were both 4Runners. I had too many children, lol. Once a couple of them move out, I'll probably get another one.


----------



## taxidermist

Support the workers of the United States of America!!! and don't buy that cheap ars steel crap from foreign makers.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

As SUV's go, they don't make them like they used to. I don't think i'd consider a newer model 4runner. One look at the undercarriage between a 2nd gen, and a 4th gen (or are they up to 5 now?).. there's a world of difference there.

EDIT: I may regret this, but here's some pictures of my 4 runner. It's actually a rare gem. They only made the rear tire carrier for 1 or 2 years of production before discontinuing it. It sat in a garage for 15 years before I took ownership of it at 131K if I remember correctly. Everything, including the spare tire cover and floor mats was factory.

Currently it's leaking power steering (ATF) fluid. Gear box seal on the steering columin is leaking, and I think the power steering air control valve took a dump and is leaking ATF fluid into the phlemenum. (part on order). Not sure how long i can let the gear box seal go, i just top off the PS reservoir every so often. I wish it was a manual transmission, and i'd love headers on it, and get rid of the crossover exhaust manifold... but that's money I just don't have.


----------



## DallanC

Nice. I love anything with manual 4x4 shifters. I loathe the thought of being stuck somewhere because I blew a "fuse". 



I actually did nearly get stranded once in my 2005 GMC due to an electrical issue as the front axle encoder for those years had a flaw with oil getting in them and they would misread. I was on the boulder mt and it got stuck in 4x4 low range and it absolutely did not want to shift out. After countless attempts and rocking, I finally got'er back into 2 hi and got the heck out of there.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork

PBH said:


> .
> I picked up a Nissan Frontier not too long ago for my daughter. This is a 2009 - but Nissan hasn't changed the Frontier for like 1500 years or so. I really like this truck. In fact, it scares me a little having her drive it because I feel like that truck could literally climb a tree. It is really torquey (is that a word?). Ours is a the LE, which has a long bed. It looked really funny until I put a 2" lift on it, and a little bigger tire. Now it looks aggressive.
> 
> I know everyone loves Toyota (Tacoma, 4Runner) - but if you want to save a little on purchasing something used, take a look at the Nissan Frontier.


A friend picked one of those up after having several 4 runners and seems to be impressed. I've been in it a few times but not off road.


----------



## Brettski7

What concern you have about Jeep and what year model were you looking at? I’d got 3rd or 4th gen 4Runner or maybe Tacoma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> The broncos look awesome, just not enough room for my family. With 3 kids, a wife and a dog I need a full sized pickup with 2 bench seats. So, Tundra it is!!


Stay with Tundra. But the new Bronco coming in 4 door also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

RandomElk16 said:


> Electric AND they came out with a factory V8.


I need to look these up now if that's the case electric is dumb but V8 option. Finally getting smart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yeah, that ain't happening anytime soon at those prices. Their newly introduced, prices are going to be high for some time.
> 
> 2 votes on a Tacoma? I'll give it a look. Not sure on newer 4 runners. Trouble with 4 runners from a buyers perspective is they tend to retain their value.
> 
> Fix Or Repair Daily?
> Found On Roadside Dead?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> I couldn't resist. I've got nothing against fords, I owned a ranger for awhile, took good care of it, never had any problems.
> 
> How so? I've heard they aren't very reliable, but I'm not sure if that's coming from the factory, or people just beat the snot out of them.
> 
> Other reason why I'm not so sure about a newer model 4runner. They seem more for the road, and less for offroad. Where as the older ones seem built for more off roading. 2nd gen has it's issues, and it's a gutless wonder on the highway, but it's a freaking mountain goat offroad. I guess I probably want my cake and eat it too.
> 
> As an aside, the best time to drive up fairview canyon to skyline in that old 4 runner of mine, is 4AM, so i can putt up the mountain in 2nd gear and not have someone crawl up my tailpipe. Otherwise, i'll be stopping halfway up to let the overheating transmission cool down.


Retaining value is a good thing not a bad lol. Also the newer 4Runners have many options for off-roading. Look at the Trail sub-model or TRD Offroad. Both have great options for off-roading. Bring whatever you buy over and I'll help you build it if you want new lifts etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

bowgy said:


> I would look at the Jeep Gladiator
> https://www.jeep.com/gladiator.html...VTNbACh32bAR3EAAYASAAEgLXuvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Gladiators are nice. Just helped build one for my friend and now I have the itch for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN

I'll second PBH on the Frontier. I have a 2005, with 177,000+. It has been very reliable. It has more HP than the Tacoma, more torque than the Tacoma and is slightly shorter and narrower than the Tacoma for tight quarters. It will also cost you much less than a Toyota. The turning radius isn't great, however. They also don't look as awesome as the Tacoma. 

Other mid size options:

1. Chevy Colorado
2. Ford Ranger
3. Jeep
4. Or invest some money into your current rig? That will cost far less than buying another vehicle.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

AF CYN said:


> It has more HP than the Tacoma, more torque than the Tacoma and is* slightly shorter and narrower* than the Tacoma for tight quarters. It will also *cost you much less *than a Toyota.


Now you've piqued my interest.



> 4. Or invest some money into your current rig? That will cost far less than buying another vehicle.


Yeah that's been a thought. My wife is determined to replace it though. I've had to repair it (or have had it repaired) too many times because of it's age. Honestly, I'm ok with that, because it's pretty gutless. There are times I will take my truck, because this thing is so gutless. Other times, I put up with the lack of power, because the offroad performance is far better then the truck.

They ain't called "3 slow" for no reason.


----------



## Critter

A big part of the problem now is that a lot of the manufacturers are going to unibody construction.

Ford ruined the Explorer by doing so along with making it front wheel drive. It is a great highway vehicle but forget about taking it off road, I know cause I have one. I'm not sure of the 2020 since it went back to rear wheel drive and the engine actually sits the direction that engins are supposed to.

I have heard that the Subaru Forester is a capable off road vehicle 



Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Now you guys got me looking at 4runners, bunch of a$$holes 😂


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> Now you guys got me looking at 4runners, bunch of a$$holes &#128514;


They are nice vehicles. We just got one for my wife to downsize some, give her an "AWD" option for the snow, reliability, all the features we need, and be able to get to some minor easy offroad areas if needed. It's her daily driver and our family trip vehicle so no hardcore off-roading to tear it up.

It's a Limited so has the funky suspension that I likely won't change out unless one starts leaking fluid but it rises better than the Armada we previously had. Bigger tires is coming though before winter. Thinking Falken Wildpeak AT/3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Get a 4Runner and swap in that Volkswagon TDI Diesel engine. Then some Dana 60s and some 35s 


-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7

DallanC said:


> Get a 4Runner and swap in that Volkswagon TDI Diesel engine. Then some Dana 60s and some 35s
> 
> -DallanC


No lol. Just no.

But to play along If anything I'm putting 37s at least on D60s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Eh, I need another truck


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> Eh, I need another truck


This is what I'm debating also but honestly my Tundra is kicking along just fine and giving me no reason to get anything else. The real factor for me is going to be when we actually decide on a travel trailer or 5th wheel. Then I may actually have to switch to probably a Ram or maybe even the GM with Duramax. I have been hearing good stuff about them lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Anyone got any experience with the trail boss? They look good


----------



## Ray

Brettski7 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I need another truck
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm debating also but honestly my Tundra is kicking along just fine and giving me no reason to get anything else. The real factor for me is going to be when we actually decide on a travel trailer or 5th wheel. Then I may actually have to switch to probably a Ram or maybe even the GM with Duramax. I have been hearing good stuff about them lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't think you can really go wrong either way, now the competition is stiff between manufacturers they can't afford to put out something that's faulty. That said, I know several dudes with f-150's that had a lot of problems.


----------



## Critter

They all have problems. I have a couple of friends who bought Chevy's and they are in the shop more than out. Also the company that I used to work for changed over from Dodge to Chevy just recently and the Chevy's are falling apart.


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> They all have problems. I have a couple of friends who bought Chevy's and they are in the shop more than out. Also the company that I used to work for changed over from Dodge to Chevy just recently and the Chevy's are falling apart.


How did you like the dodge's?


----------



## Critter

Ray said:


> How did you like the dodge's?


I had retired before they started driving them. I had a F150 and loved it, in 160,000 miles when I left we had very few problems with it.

The guys who drove the Dodges seamed to like them, all they do now is complain about the Chevy's.


----------



## PBH

Brettski7 said:


> They are nice vehicles. We just got one *for my wife* to downsize some, give her an "AWD" option for the snow, reliability, all the features we need, and be able to get to some minor easy offroad areas if needed. It's her daily driver and our family trip vehicle so no hardcore off-roading to tear it up.
> 
> It's a Limited _so has the funky suspension_ that I likely won't change out unless one starts leaking fluid but it rises better than the Armada we previously had. Bigger tires is coming though before winter. Thinking Falken Wildpeak AT/3


Yep. Again, these are soccer mom vehicles.

FWIW -- that suspension is awesome. The ride in our Limited is really, really, good. Just don't go trying to add a lift or swap it out. We put some standard width 20" rims on ours -- no more fat-lady-in-high-heels look for us!



Lone Hunter said:


> now you've piqued my interest


seriously, those Frontiers are nice. Again, they haven't changed their model for many years....which means they aren't having a lot of problems with it. It's a mature platform. The engine is strong. Put some good tires on it, and it will go anywhere. They are great in the snow.

I've got my eyes on watch to see if I can pick up another for me. I'd love to have one for myself to turn into a hunting / fishing rig.

As for those brining up full-size trucks - I absolutely love my GMC 2500 Duramax. I can honestly say that it has spent MORE time out of the shop than in it. (seriously, who has a vehicle that's spent more time in the shop than out??)

I had to replace the alternator, and there was 1 warranty issue with the DEF system -- neither of which kept me from going where I needed to go. I think all of the big 3 (Ford, Chevy, Dodge) make nice vehicles. The Ford's and Chevy's seem to be nice a quiet. The Dodge trucks seem to match their owners: they make a lot of noise.


----------



## Brettski7

PBH said:


> Yep. Again, these are soccer mom vehicles.
> 
> FWIW -- that suspension is awesome. The ride in our Limited is really, really, good. Just don't go trying to add a lift or swap it out. We put some standard width 20" rims on ours -- no more fat-lady-in-high-heels look for us!
> 
> seriously, those Frontiers are nice. Again, they haven't changed their model for many years....which means they aren't having a lot of problems with it. It's a mature platform. The engine is strong. Put some good tires on it, and it will go anywhere. They are great in the snow.
> 
> I've got my eyes on watch to see if I can pick up another for me. I'd love to have one for myself to turn into a hunting / fishing rig.
> 
> As for those brining up full-size trucks - I absolutely love my GMC 2500 Duramax. I can honestly say that it has spent MORE time out of the shop than in it. (seriously, who has a vehicle that's spent more time in the shop than out??)
> 
> I had to replace the alternator, and there was 1 warranty issue with the DEF system -- neither of which kept me from going where I needed to go. I think all of the big 3 (Ford, Chevy, Dodge) make nice vehicles. The Ford's and Chevy's seem to be nice a quiet. The Dodge trucks seem to match their owners: they make a lot of noise.


Well the limited I would say is designed that way yes but suspension change out is easy and like you I am actually looking to throw a wider rim so I can fit a little larger tire and not have that effect you mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

I’ve got a Tacoma and am very happy with it. Only problem I’ve ever had was self induced and I get up into hills where I only see SxS machines. 

Only thing about Tacomas is that you’ll never hear a guy wish he had a smaller truck.


----------



## RandomElk16

I currently own a Ram 2500 6.7L diesel, an f150(02), and my wife drives a Tacoma Offroad (the new 3.5l).

I had a 2013 Tundra Crewmax v8 before the Ram, Powerstroke before that, 5.9L Ram before that..

My pops recently replaced his Xterra (offroad/3rd vehicle) with the new TRD Pro Tacoma. 


If I was a practical person, that Tundra was one of the best vehicles I have ever owned. It ad enough power for being gas and was AMAZING in all elements. Even when traction control was "off" I struggled to get it to do donuts in the snow. It corrected traction so well. Downsides were size for offroad (not that the Ram is small) and gas mileage on those is downright awful. I never had to do anything outside of oil changes though. That's the thing with Tacoma, between the low maintenance and retention of value - they have a really low true cost of value. 

I referenced my dad because he loved that Nissan Xterra for offroading and was sad that they discontinued them. He did have random stuff go out on it - problems you don't expect - but I think if they made them still he would have gotten another one. The murano was awful with issues and the older Frontiers were also. From what I understand, the new frontiers have mad a lot of strides on maintenance. So their cost of ownership is really low in that sense - but retention of value/demand isn't great. When we looked for my wife's Tacoma there was an awesome little lightly used frontier that sat on one lot for so long. It was priced much lower than Tacoma's but sat there. 

So, you could get one for really cheap... but also plan on a lot of depreciation. 

The 2020 Frontier has a lot of power and torque. Not sure what years were referenced earlier but previous to 2020 the Tacoma had slightly more HP, slightly less torque.



Much like the Tundra - I am stoked on our Tacoma purchase, as is my dad. They are just awesome trucks for adventuring.


----------



## Daisy

RandomElk16 said:


> If I was a practical person, that Tundra was one of the best vehicles I have ever owned. It ad enough power for being gas and was AMAZING in all elements. Even when traction control was "off" I struggled to get it to do donuts in the snow. It corrected traction so well. Downsides were size for offroad (not that the Ram is small) and gas mileage on those is downright awful. I never had to do anything outside of oil changes though. That's the thing with Tacoma, between the low maintenance and retention of value - they have a really low true cost of value.


I am the original owner of an 07 Tundra with 318K miles, and I endorse the above statement. Solid. I have never seen another brand of truck pull the space shuttle.


----------



## DallanC

Wasnt it Tundra's that had the frames rusting and breaking in half back east in the rust belt? I remember seeing alot of pictures and discussions... and threats of a class action lawsuit.

*Edit: Lol yes it was. Google "tundra broken frame" and click the images tab... haha

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16

DallanC said:


> Wasnt it Tundra's that had the frames rusting and breaking in half back east in the rust belt? I remember seeing alot of pictures and discussions... and threats of a class action lawsuit.
> 
> *Edit: Lol yes it was. Google "tundra broken frame" and click the images tab... haha
> 
> -DallanC


I mean.. mine was a 2013 which wasn't the ones known for that - and the Rust Belt is a pretty wicked place period.

They also bought them back at like 1.5x their KBB value so I would say that's a solid cost of ownership lol.


----------



## Catherder

I have been following this thread with some interest as I have a 2004 4 runner (original owner) with almost 200,000 miles that I'm thinking of replacing. The 4 runner has been amazing and has given me no trouble in 16 years. I have been leaning towards the Tundra but may go back to the 4 Runner. 

Anyways, thanks for the input and please continue. :smile-||


----------



## RandomElk16

Catherder said:


> I have been following this thread with some interest as I have a 2004 4 runner (original owner) with almost 200,000 miles that I'm thinking of replacing. The 4 runner has been amazing and has given me no trouble in 16 years. I have been leaning towards the Tundra but may go back to the 4 Runner.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the input and please continue. :smile-||


TRD Offroad anything are freaking great vehicles.


----------



## Catherder

Ok, I have a related question for you all. Unlike some folks, I have to admit that I look forward to buying a new vehicle about the same as I would a colonoscopy appointment. (And I feel like I end up with the same sensation in the end-O,-) Nevertheless, I was thinking of waiting until about September to start seriously shopping, with the rationale that the model year will be closing out and the prices/deals will be better. I have done that before with some success. Especially with covid turning the world upside down, is that still a good strategy? Also some manufacturers (including Toyota) are offering 0 interest for 60 or 72 months. I have some cash set aside, but if I don't have to drop it all to get what I want, that might be nice. Or should my efforts be to get a lower price without financing? 
Thoughts?


----------



## Critter

The problem this year with new vehicles is that the dealers have not been replacing their sold stock. 

I have a few dealers a ways away that I drove past this morning and their new vehicle inventory looks like a close out sale happened. 

On the zero% interest it is a great way to go. I purchased a new vehicle in 2016 with the zero% interest and have a hard time not just paying it off like I have done with the rest of my vehicles. But I need to keep reminding myself that I am playing with their money and that it isn't costing me a dime to let the loan go full term.


----------



## PBH

PBH said:


> seriously, those Frontiers are nice. Again, they haven't changed their model for many years....which means they aren't having a lot of problems with it. It's a mature platform. The engine is strong. Put some good tires on it, and it will go anywhere. They are great in the snow.
> 
> I've got my eyes on watch to see if I can pick up another for me. I'd love to have one for myself to turn into a hunting / fishing rig.


well.....

My daughter called me Wednesday night and said "I'm parked on the side of the road.....the truck made a loud BANG and now it won't drive..."

ugh. Rear end is gone. It's looking like I'll be putting about $2k into a new-to-me rear end. Dang.


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> My daughter called me Wednesday night and said "I'm parked on the side of the road.....the truck made a loud BANG and now it won't drive..."
> 
> ugh. Rear end is gone. It's looking like I'll be putting about $2k into a new-to-me rear end. Dang.


Nah, get the diff build code off your glove box door. Hit a wrecking yard and find a wreck with the same axle. Buy axle and install. Should be a few hundred $$ is all + 4 new ubolts.

If you look around, you might find one with a limited slip 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

I have been following this thread too. I sold my Ford F-250 Superduty a month ago. I'm patiently waiting for the right truck to buy. Like Critter mentioned, inventory is low right now and prices are sky high. I'm looking at Chevys this go around..


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> well.....
> 
> My daughter called me Wednesday night and said "I'm parked on the side of the road.....the truck made a loud BANG and now it won't drive..."
> 
> ugh. Rear end is gone. It's looking like I'll be putting about $2k into a new-to-me rear end. Dang.


Was that on the Frontier?


----------



## DallanC

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been following this thread too. I sold my Ford F-250 Superduty a month ago. I'm patiently waiting for the right truck to buy. Like Critter mentioned, inventory is low right now and prices are sky high. I'm looking at Chevys this go around..


Yep. I was strongly looking at a truck last month, I should have jumped on a '18 Sierra 2500 I found with 38k miles. Prices are $10k higher at dealers right now than last month. I'm not in a big rush, I'll wait till spring and see how it goes.

If they lock everything down again this winter due to the virus, the economy is going to be in even worse shape come spring.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

Catherder said:


> Was that on the Frontier?


Yes.

We found an axle in Wyoming that only has ~40k miles on it (vs. numerous others around with 150k miles). It should be on it's way to us. Hopefully this turns out OK...


----------



## DallanC

Did she win the burn out contest?

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

lol. Tires still look good.


I don't know why. No leaks. She does drive like a teenager (aggressive), so I'm assuming just having over 150k miles, that the rear end just failed. I don't know...


----------



## Catherder

Off tomorrow. 

Wondering if I should go truck shopping or go fishing. 

It looks like the prices for what I'm leaning towards have remained quite stable.


----------



## DallanC

I'm always amused by coincidences... I was perusing this thread when I got a cold call text from a dealer asking if I was still looking for a truck. I had talked to them in July about a truck I probably should have bought.

But, I told him prices are sky high but if he wants to try and find somethign to fit my budget ping me with it.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

so, we got the new (used) axle assembly installed on Friday. on Saturday my daughter called me. Same issue again! The rear was grinding horribly and the truck would not go forward. Ugh. What the hell?

Getting towed in again. This is adding a lot of stress that I just don't need right now...


----------



## Brettski7

PBH said:


> so, we got the new (used) axle assembly installed on Friday. on Saturday my daughter called me. Same issue again! The rear was grinding horribly and the truck would not go forward. Ugh. What the hell?
> 
> Getting towed in again. This is adding a lot of stress that I just don't need right now...


Sounds more like a transmission issues then or transfer case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Does the axle spin free when jacked up and in neutral? Pop the diff cover and take a look... if its grinding, you will see evidence of it on the ring gear.

My vote is something else as the cause at this point. Yank the cover off the original axle and look that over too. If its good, list it on KSL or somewhere and sell it to get some $$ back.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

in both instance (1st break down and 2nd) I could put the vehicle in reverse and it would backup without issue. However, when put in drive it would grind.

should hit the shop today. Hopefully they can figure it out...


....i'm just trying to figure out how i'll pay for it!


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> in both instance (1st break down and 2nd) I could put the vehicle in reverse and it would backup without issue. However, when put in drive it would grind.
> 
> should hit the shop today. Hopefully they can figure it out...
> 
> ....i'm just trying to figure out how i'll pay for it!


I can only offer my sympathy. We had to fork out a bunch of money this week for our daughters car with transmission problems. How badly that affects my truck fund is to be determined, but it won't help. :behindsofa:


----------



## DallanC

Slightly unrelated... but I stumbled across a transmission rebuilder youtube channel that is strangely addictive. Even my wife will sit through one of these fascinated at the internals and workings.

This guy seriously knows and understands transmissions like no-one I've ever seen. He talks about minor tweaks he makes here and there to enhance a transmission. Its really interesting.

I'll touch just about anything on a vehicle, but I draw the line at a tranny.






-DallanC


----------



## PBH

Paranoia: a mental condition characterized by delusions, suspicion, and mistrust.

This is what happens when you take your vehicle to a mechanic to fix a problem.


My mechanic, whom I have known for many years and completely trust, just called me. he said, specifically, "we can't find anything wrong".

The first rear differential failure was, without question, a failure. Loud bang, followed by the rear end locking up and lots of grinding and angry noise. 

After the repair my daughter was driving the truck and came to a red stoplight. As she applied the break she could "feel" something wrong and could hear some "groaning". She questioned if she was simply paranoid due to the previous failure. She continued on the green light until the next red stop light. Again she applied the break, and could feel the the truck doing something wrong, accompanied by some groaning. She then pulled over and called me.

When I arrived, I got in the truck and started it. It sounded normal. I put it in revers (like I did the first time) and let off the break. The truck idled into reverse and slowly moved normally. I then put it in Drive. No bad noise. I then let off the break -- the truck did NOT idle forward. I slowly applied some throttle and the truck "groaned" and struggled to move forward. I immediately let off the throttle, and put the vehicle in Park thinking the rear-end was again toast.


My mechanic is thinking that we simply had the emergency break on. We typically do not use the e-break (automatic transmission). My daughter doesn't recall setting it either. I certainly did not check it. But, regardless, the mechanic said that the truck is driving around just fine. He even power brake'd it and did a small burn-out just to put some load on it.

I'm relieved, embarrassed, and a little skeptical right now. But I'm also hopeful that things are all good.

:noidea:


----------



## DallanC

Use those Ebrakes! I blew two transmissions due to not using mine when I should. Our driveway was on an angle, I would park, get out... the truck would roll forward slightly and catch on the park tooth. Over time it weakened it and broke it off.

First transmission blew the case in half when the tooth got bound up somewhere. I thought it was a fluke. Second time (another truck) something similar happened, cracked case (both chevy turbo350s). Now I always apply ebrake.

Do you have disk or drum rear brakes? Yea they can make some grinding'ish sounds when applied.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

You might have to swap vehicles with her on the weekend and go put some miles on it and see what it does for for you. 

Were the brakes replaced and new or were you running the old ones? Brakes can stick and make some wired noises and cause some strange problems. On the E brake, it will allow some movement in reverse and cause no movement forward. It's just the way that they are built. 

And yes the E brake needs to be used. As Dallan said a lot will just let the parking pawl hold the vehicle on a slight incline but that wears on things. Also if you don't use the E brake it might not work when it is needed. I found that out with a truck years ago.


----------



## PBH

the ongoing saga....



so, the truck did it again. e-brake is NOT on. something else is going on...


The mechanic shop picked up the truck again this morning. They just texted and said "no, you are not crazy. We really fixed it this time..."

they found that the bolts that hold the brake calipers on were loose. I hope that is all the problem was. I guess it makes sense -- we thought it was brake related.

(crossing fingers this time...)


----------



## Critter

It very likely could of been the bolts on the calipers. As the caliper moves and the brakes are used it could cause some strange noises. 

Back when I was working and doing repairs I always hated it when I would go on a repair and nothing was broken that I could see. Trying to figure out a problem when you can't see or hear one is one of the worst things that you can try to do. But if it is broken then the repair is usually fairly simple


----------



## shaner

I drive a ‘13 Tacoma 4x4 regular cab that has the 6’ bed for all my adventures that I don’t need my diesel.
I call it the ‘Fur and Feather’ model.
IT IS AWESOME.


----------

